# cow with white discharge from eyes...



## Michelle98 (May 29, 2012)

I have a Scottish Highlander with a thick white discharge from her eyes. Is it pink eye? 

How do you treat an animal (with horns! ) that is skittish? I just bought her. Can I put a solution in a spray bottle and try to spray her eye? I hate to do it. But I need to do something. ...


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Here's an article from VA Tech about pinkeye. It has lots of photos so you may be able to compare with your cow's eyes. It could be something else. If it is pinkeye, usually a shot of long-acting tetracycline is used successfully. Pinkeye is painful, very contagious, and can have serious consequences, but there are those who think it's okay to ignore it and it will go away on its own. I'm not one of them.

http://pubs.ext.vt.edu/400/400-750/400-750.html

You may need some handling equipment in order to treat this animal (head gate or cattle panels in order to restrain her). Here's info on what is called a Medina Hinge that might be useful, if not now, then at some time in the future if you need to work on this cow:

http://www.grangercattleco.com/medinahinge.html


----------



## Michelle98 (May 29, 2012)

Thank you! Her eyes don't look like that at all. Hmmmmmn.....

I like the pics of the cattle holders. We'll have to rig something like this up.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Well, a good example of why you need chutes and head gates if you are going to own cattle.


----------

